# looking for 4x4 in cairo



## lw007 (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a used 4x4. I am based in Cairo (Garden City) and ideally would like a Toyota / Land Rover / Mitsubishi. I would happily trade in my 18 month old Jetta and/or pay cash. I am looking to do desert trips.

Please don't hesitate to get in touch weston.la on gmail. 

Thanks
Luke


----------



## oversamlove (May 22, 2009)

*Always love to help*

hi luke
ill try to contact u
i thin i can help , i have one of my friends own a car rental & repair center , but he is near from maadi area , i think he will be able to find u what u want .

good luck

Sam J.





lw007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a used 4x4. I am based in Cairo (Garden City) and ideally would like a Toyota / Land Rover / Mitsubishi. I would happily trade in my 18 month old Jetta and/or pay cash. I am looking to do desert trips.
> 
> ...


----------

